# My frontier makes noise when going over bumps



## OldDriverGuy (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello all, I started to notice my Frontier makes a noise when I go over speed bumps at slow speeds. The noise sounds like a 'pop' and it makes the noise only when going over bumps. It seems to come from the left front part of the truck. I admit I'm very mechanically not inclined, but I assume it has something maybe to do with the shocks?

It's a 2000 frontier, xe regular cab, about 80,000 miles on it. How much would a repair cost? Thanks.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds more like a ball joint than a shock. You should have it checked out. You should get at least 5 estimates for the work to be performed, if you're not going to do it yourself.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

take a look at your stabilizer bar end links, sometimes the nuts back off and you will lose
the bushings/washers etc... and the link will hit the control arm when going over bumps..
if thats what happened... its a simple fix


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

OldDriverGuy said:


> Hello all, I started to notice my Frontier makes a noise when I go over speed bumps at slow speeds. The noise sounds like a 'pop' and it makes the noise only when going over bumps. It seems to come from the left front part of the truck. I admit I'm very mechanically not inclined, but I assume it has something maybe to do with the shocks?
> 
> It's a 2000 frontier, xe regular cab, about 80,000 miles on it. How much would a repair cost? Thanks.


Get the truck in the air where you or somebody can examine the front end. Look for torn or missing rubber bushings (typically on the shocks, stabilizer bar, A-arm pivots). Twist and shake the suspension, steering parts, and front wheel to see if anything is loose. Look for wetness on the shocks. If you have wheel covers take them off to see if the noise goes away (I've experienced loose parts in wheel covers and squeaking from the flange mount).

If it's a ball joint you'll need to support the suspension under the lower (load bearing) "A" arm to check for play. Move the tire up and down and look for movement at the lower ball joint that does not result in suspension movement.

If the problem is a bad shock you'll need to replace both front shocks (shocks get replaced in pairs). Figure $30.00 to $50.00 per shock plus installation (probably about $20.00 per side). I'd probably go to Sears or Pep Boys for basic replacement shocks (Sears brand or Monroe).  You can spend more for premium shocks if you feel the need.

If it's a ball joint figure on about $150.00 to $200.00. A front end alignment is part of a ball joint replacement.

Steve


----------



## OldDriverGuy (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks all for your replies. I'll take it to the mechanic in a few days and have it checked out. It sounds like it might be a ball joint problem, but hopefully it'll be a simple one like Speedo says.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

lol ball joints are easy to replace, just need a second set of hands and about 30min. 

O and a good ole shade tree lol


----------



## airse (Sep 18, 2006)

One more thing to check would be the shim packs that are used to correct the camber caster part of your trucks alignment. One the bolts could have backed out causing the shims to fall out making your noise. I do not own your peculiar year but if I am not mistaken yours takes shims and is not a uncommon problem due to the fact they are hard to get to and require a large amount of torque to remain tight.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hope your fix is easy. let us know how it goes.


----------



## OldDriverGuy (Sep 19, 2006)

Well here was the damage:

-The mechanic said the tie rods on both front sides were damaged, one upper and one lower. They replaced that (four nut hex, 2 rod connector, 8 washer/bushing).

-Two wheel alignment

-I also noticed a 'grinding/vibration' when braking, so they checked it out, and I had them put in new hydraulic brake and brake pads

-Resurfaced front rotor

Total cost for parts and labor (took all day) was 650 dollars.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Good to hear you got your truck fixed.


----------



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Loose Stabalizer*

I checked my stabalizer bar after hearing a raddle from the driver side tire. The bolt that holds it apears loose, and possible damaged. Are these hard to replace? I own a 99' Nissan Frontier 4x4.



SPEEDO said:


> take a look at your stabilizer bar end links, sometimes the nuts back off and you will lose
> the bushings/washers etc... and the link will hit the control arm when going over bumps..
> if thats what happened... its a simple fix


----------



## dthevis (Mar 11, 2020)

OldDriverGuy said:


> Hello all, I started to notice my Frontier makes a noise when I go over speed bumps at slow speeds. The noise sounds like a 'pop' and it makes the noise only when going over bumps. It seems to come from the left front part of the truck. I admit I'm very mechanically not inclined, but I assume it has something maybe to do with the shocks?
> 
> It's a 2000 frontier, xe regular cab, about 80,000 miles on it. How much would a repair cost? Thanks.


These 4 bolts were loose in front of the frame bushing (red arrow)/behind the bumper (where I’m pointing)


----------

